# Magia General > El Mago del Mes >  Diciembre'09: David Copperfield

## Ritxi

*David Copperfield-*

Este mes tenemos a uno de los magos más conocidos del mundo, nos gustaría sobretodo no solo tratar de sus espectaculares ilusiones sino de sus inicios mucho más desconocidos. A ver que podemos sacar entre todos!!!





(nacido en Metuchen, Nueva Jersey el 16 de septiembre de 1956), cuyo nombre verdadero es David Seth Kotkin, es un ilusionista de renombre y uno de los mejores en su género. 
Conocido por la combinación de ilusiones espectaculares y narración. Sus trucos más famosos incluyen hacer desaparecer la Estatua de la libertad levitar sobre el gran cañon y atravesar la Gran Muralla china. Para que la gente no descubra los trucos los hace para usarlos de dos a cuatro maneras distintas en varios actos.
David empezó su carrera profesional a la edad de 12 años, y fue la persona más joven admitida en la Sociedad Americana de Magos.
A los 16 años emprendió un curso de magia en la Universidad de Nueva York. En 1982 David Copperfield fundó el _Proyecto mágico_, un programa de rehabilitación para ayudar a pacientes minusválidos a recuperar la destreza y habilidad perdidas. El programa ha sido acreditado por la _Asociación Americana de Terapia Ocupacional_, y está en uso en 1.000 hospitales alrededor del mundo.

  


En la actualidad, David Coppperfield actúa gran parte del año en Las Vegas, en su Show _An Intimate Evening of Grand Illusion_, con unas 500 actuaciones al año, siendo sin duda una de los más atractivos shows en esta famosa ciudad.




Fuente: Wikipedia

----------


## Ritxi



----------


## S. Alexander

Viene al principio, fijáos en cómo se le ocurrió lo de la muralla china... ¡Menuda inspiración que le llegó, más tarde dejaría al público boquiabierto con tal espectáculo! Esto puede hacernos reflexionar sobre lo que puede llegar a hacerse con unos cuantos principios... inaudito

----------


## eidanyoson

David Copperfield, ha sido posiblemente, el mago que más ha influido a los magos de mi generación es decir, nacidos entre el 65 y 80.

Una generación, que, recordemos, veía magia hasta en algo tan simple como una bicicleta volando a contraluz de la luna con un niño y un extraterrestre en la cesta...

Tuvo suerte David, porque usó técnicas más allá de que los efectos generados por ordenador se hicieran tan populares que hoy en día mucha gente no sabe que existen parajes naturales preciosos, simplemente creen que están retocados con photoshop.

La cuestión es que todos queríamos, partirnos por la mitad, tirarnos por cataratas ¡volar! como lo hacía él.

En aquellos momentos era imposible pensar en otro mago que pudiera ni tan siquiera hacerle sombra. 

No inventó la magia de escenario como espectáculo (bailarinas, música, coreografía) pero lo llevó a su máximo exponente, sin olvidar la elegancia (de la época, claro).

No inventó casi ninguno de los juegos que hacía (para esto tiene un gran equipo técnico, aunque el es uno de los mejores dentro del mismo equipo) y pero los llevo también a su máxima expresión.

Digamos que fue lo que Newton a la ciencia: No inventó nada, pero supo recoger lo que había y mostrarlo de la mejor manera que se podía hacer.

Y eso no es poco. Para eso también hay que tener genio, 

Y David, es un genio de la magia en vivo.

----------


## roma

Noticia sacada de la página del dirac: http://www.dirac.es/SEI/noticias/noti9819.htm
Sobre su espectáculo en Madrid y Barcelona:


El show de David Copperfield
DETRAS DEL ESCENARIO

Para hacer esto posible, los espectáculos de David Copperfield cuentan con un gran equipo de profesionales, una técnica innovadora y años de trabajo.
Son necesarios tres días de montaje para poner en pie un escenario de 30 metros de boca por 15 metros de profundidad, al que flanquean dos grandes pantallas de vídeo de 30 metros cuadrados cada una. 40.000 vatios de sonido Meyer Sound System, 250.000 vatios de luces, que incluyen focos móviles de última generación que Copperfield trae directamente de EEUU. 6 proyectores de vídeo y 4 cámaras de televisión que transmiten el show en su totalidad y hasta en sus más mínimos detalles. Una sofisticado puesta en escena que requiere entre otros, 200 metros lineales de estructura de aluminio volada.

La necesidad de oscuridad total durante el espectáculo, hace necesario cubrir en su totalidad de los locales - Palacio de los Deportes de la Comunidad de Madrid y Palau Sant Jordi en Barcelona con más de 3.000 m2 de tela negra opaca. 
David Coppeffield viajará a España con un equipo técnico de 70 personas, que le acompañan en su gira europea, y que hacen posible la puesta en marcha de esta macro producción de 9 trailers. A este equipo en gira hay que sumar el personal necesario en cada ciudad, que alcanza las 300 personas diarias entre equipo de producción, técnicos, locales, personal de carga y descarga, servicio de catering, transportes internos y seguridad. Todo el personal involucrado en la producción y que tenga acceso al backstage o al escenario está obligado a firmar un contrato de confidencialidad. Una medida necesaria después de las famosas filtraciones a la prensa de alguno de sus colegas.
El famoso mago viaja además acompañado de sus colaboradores más próximos: 12 personas entre las que se cuentan su manager, su jefe de prensa, expertos informáticos y dos magos con los que trabaja en estrecha colaboración para elaborar nuevos trucos. El proceso creativo es largo y constante. En cuanto surge la idea de un nuevo truco, David Copperfield se pone en marcha con sus colaboradores para idear las posibles soluciones a los imposibles que se plantean. Cualquier sitio o momento es bueno: entre actuaciones, en los camerinos, en el hotel....

	Con la ayuda de la informática se lleva a cabo una primera puesta en escena teórica. Más adelante, Copperfield hace los primeros ensayos en vivo en su local de las Vegas: un "hangar" que alberga asimismo su museo de la magia. Una vez están pulidos todos los detalles y conseguida la escenografla y los medios técnicos necesarios, el truco se presenta en directo.
Desde que surge la idea hasta su presentación, pueden haber pasado meses e incluso años, como en el caso tan especial que hizo desaparecer la Estatua de la Libertad.
En su primera visita a España, David Copperfield, trae un espectáculo nuevo que se presentará por primera vez en público en Alemania, a finales de Octubre. El espectáculo incluye uno de sus trucos más conocidos: "Flying", en el que Copperfield vuela libremente por todo el escenario. Pero fundamentalmente, se trata de un espectáculo interactivo en el que el público participa constantemente : cualquier espectador puede vivir la experiencia de realizar un truco de magia en directo, o puede ser la persona elegida para volar con el famoso .	
Copperfield baja al escenario y se mezcla con el público en algunos trucos. Y para que todo el mundo pueda seguir el espectáculo en detalle, un circuito cerrado de televisión va emitiendo primeros planos de lo que ocurre en las pantallas laterales del escenario.
Tampoco el idioma supone ningún problema, A Copperfield le gusta hablar con su público y hacerle partícipe del espectáculo. Desde hace semanas, un traductor español está trabajando con el famoso mago: no se trata de una mera traducción, la idea es conseguir una estrecha colaboración, una interpretación lo más fidedigna posible del estilo y el humor - siempre presente en sus espectáculos - de David Copperfield.


Esto si es un espéctaculo. Yo diría que es quien ha hecho que la magia sea un arte escénico. Equiparable a los montajes musicales de los mejores grupos de música internacionales.

----------


## Ritxi

Como muchos magos Copperfield se inició a la magia con las cartas, este juego lo suele realizar en sus actuaciones y está
dedicado a su abuelo, quien le enseño este juego a los 10 años de edad y le prometio que algún dia presentaria este efecto en uno de sus shows, es aquí cuando copperfield cumple su palabra... 





Música de Angelo﻿ Badalamenti

----------


## Jimmy MX

Sin duda David ha sido uno de los maximos exponentes de la magia moderna, yo fui afortunado al verlo en vivo, y fué una experiencia que realmente no puede describirse. Y he aqui la ilusión que hizo que el mundo entero se diera cuenta de que la magia puede ir más alla de una baraja o una paloma. Además de otros efectos maravillosos.

----------


## Dr.Torpe

Este es unode mis favoritos, donde hace gala de su dominio de la magia "de cerca"  y de su sentido del humor. 
con ustedes  ¡el huevo fantasma!:

----------


## Mago Miki

Yo pertenezco a la quinta que comenta eidanyoson, es decir al 76. Mi afición a la magia empezó con Copperfield y con Tamariz, a este último me encantaba verle en el 1,2,3, flipaba (y sigo flipando).

Copperfield hacía una magia más espectácular, que si atravieso la muralla china, que si ahora te quito la estatua de la libertad y ahora te la pongo, que si me da por volar, me acuerdo como flipaba con una bola de papel que hacía levitar y al final convertía en rosa, que efecto más sencillo, que bien realizado y yo intentando hacerlo en casa, será cosa de la mente, el poder de la mente y yo como tonto ahí, simplemente era MAGIA, era genial. 

Ahora creo que se ha hecho demasiado técnico para mi gusto, es decir a mi me gusto la magia por habilidad, la magia llamémosla sencilla... la magia tecnológica con máquinas que prácticamente hacen todo y que el mago se dedica a presentar sin más no me mola tanto (me gusta pero no tanto como otras especialidades) y creo que Copperfield se está yendo por estas cosas, ahora bien en su campo, digamos en la magia tecnológica creo que es el mejor sin duda. 

Y tiene otra cosa buena, y es que ha sabido venderse. La cantidad de magos geniales que hay por ahí y que no les conocíamos porque no son mediáticos podemos decir, per Copperfield se ha hecho mediático y con ello ha conseguido que sin se el mejor (aunque muy bueno eso sí) todo el mundo le conozca, hasta mi abuela le conocía, joer, si el tío se ligó a la Claudia Schiffer, enamorado de ella que estaba uno desde niño... 

En fin, un grande que pasará a la historia por dejar a tod@s con la boca abierta, y además el tío es simpaticón que también ayuda en la puesta en escena. 

Un saludo,

----------


## eusonpablo

Yo solo puedo decir que tuve la oportunidad de verlo en A Coruña la única vez que estuvo de gira por españa (creo), y la verdad fue un espectáculo que me dejo con las ganas de más.

Era la primera vez que acudia a un espectáculo de esa categoría y solo me quedó la pena de no haberme gastado mas pasta en la entrada más cara para poder verlo mas cerca, un faena que la economía no me permitiese gastarme lo que costaba la entrada más cara.

Como mago, estoy seguro que es el más mediático de los últimos 20 años, ha sabido vender y venderse bien. Sabe como darle un toque especial a todos los juegos que realiza y se trabaja muchisimo la presentación ,que santa razón lleva Vicente Canuto en su libro.

A ver si algún empresario se arriesga y lo vuelve a traer por aquí para poder verlo de nuevo

----------


## darigp

Voy a hacer mi pequeña contribución a este homenaje al gran Copperfield.

Por una parte os dejo aqui uno de sus primeros videos de manipulación de cartas de la época de las fotos que nos ha puesto Angel:



Y aqui os dejo mi video favorito de David, con su pato webster de protagonista. Muy mágico y muy divertido:



Un saludo a todos los magos

----------


## Daniel Amaro

La verdad es que es muy cierto es uno de los grandes su trayectoria es muy apasionante, su destreza puesta en escenario, la  genialidad que tiene este talentosísimo ilusionista es indescriptible The Magic Man es el nombre del primer musical en el que David cantó, bailó, actuó y creó todas las pruebas de magia que se presentaban en el show. Fue al comienzo de este espectáculo cuando adoptó el nombre artístico de "David Copperfield", inspirado en Charles Dickens.

David Copperfield es más que un mago. Es, antes que nada, un perfecto creador. Escribe, desarrolla y ejecuta todos sus proyectos él sólo: "Semana tras semana trabaja en una nueva ilusión y la prueba.(acota Copperfield) Eso me mantiene vivo y le da al show cierta frescura. Algunas personas ven mi show varias veces pero nosotros nos arreglamos para sorprenderlos cambiando o agregando algo nuevo".

Es muy poco conocida su vida privada: su color favorito es el negro; le gustan las montañas rusas; los chocolates lo adormecen; mide 1.82m.; sus películas favoritas son Citízen Kane y El Mago de Oz.

Gran hilo sigan con los aportes saludos

----------


## Iban

Le había prometido a Ritxi que subiría esto al hilo del mago del mes:



Quien quiera más, basta con buscar por Daniel Chesterfield en Youtube.

----------


## adri92

Os dejo otro video que hacía en sus shows, un pequeño grano de arena:

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Quisiera comentar una anecdota que me llegó sobre una actuación de D.C., no es en primera persona, pero me resultó muy curiosa cuando me la contaron.

Hice una busqueda en internet, y sólo encontré algo parecido en otro foro.

La historia es la siguiente, una persona es elegida del público, una joven, y cuando la están llevando al escenario con ayuda de un asistente, éste le dice a la chica que le dé una palmadita en el trasero a D.C., el caso que ella obedeció y lo hizo. La mirada al público del mago es por todos conocida, ese pose rígido observando todo, y esa mirada complice y pícara a la chica.

En el video de VANISHING EGG, en el min. 4:36, sucede algo parecido, la chica busca el huevo desaparecido debajo de las axilas, brazos y dentro de los pantalones de D.C., ahí se observa ésa pose perfectamente. Mirada al público y tono pícaro.

Desde mi punto de vista es una forma de ganarse al respetable espectador, y sobre todo de ganar y mantener le fama de galante fuera del escenario, en una palabra, no perder las oportunidades, saber aprovechar la situación. 

Lo que sí me parece raro es que una persona sea seleccionada del público y se tome esas libertades delante de miles de personas sino es preavisada.

He tratado de poner el enlace del video, pero me sale cómo retirado de youtube. 

LOU LESS.

----------


## Perfil Borrado

Si, vamos, que usa compinches ¬¬

Yo tamien he oido algo parecido, os cuento:

Hce poco tuve una conferencia de Miguel Gomez, y, al final, Paco Rodas le pidio que nos hiciese su version de la aguja a traves de la moneda. Despues de hacerla (magnifica, or cierto), nos hablo un poco sobre el juego, y nos conto como se le ocurrio hacer su propia version. Dijo que una vez vio a copperfiel hacer el juego en television, en el que lo hacia con una moneda prestada y sin ningun tipo de cambio. Poco despues Miguel se entero de que el copperfiel habia usado un compinche  :O15: . Eso le decepciono y le incito a crear su propia version.

----------


## LOU LESS

Saludos.

Rauldoblas, en nigún momento he dicho "compinches", esa es otra historia.

A lo que me refiero con ésta anécdota, es al trabajo bien estructurado, planificado, estudiado y su perfecta puesta en escena, sólo se le pide un toque de complicidad a la valuntaria. En beneficio del espectáculo. No interfiere en la magia.

Esta opinión sólo es válida en éste caso, en otros no lo sé.

Digamos que es conseguir un toque de humor con la ayuda de un voluntario, rellenar un momento de bajón, cómo es la elección de un voluntario.
El público de ríe, aplaude, y el mago se engrandece.Qué más se puede pedir.

El caso al que hago referencia no tiene nada que ver con compinches, ése es otro mundo.

Esos toques de complicidad, son pequeños detalles que activan y agradan al espectador.

LOU LESS.

----------


## Iban

Unos pocos aportes, de parte de los prehomínidos:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/showthread.php?t=7614

----------

